# Emergency bird help needed



## Debs Flock (May 9, 2017)

Post here if your bird is in distress.  I suggest you provide pics, if applicable and give info regarding recent eating, drinking, pooing habits.  Tag members if possible.  Many knowledgeable BYC people are here.


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 9, 2017)

Awesome Deb thanks!!


----------



## Debs Flock (May 9, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> Awesome Deb thanks!!



Sure.  Hope this thread isn't needed.  Wouldn't that be great!?


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 9, 2017)

Yes it would be.


----------



## Stephine (May 11, 2017)

So.... I found a tiny egg in the nest box the other day. Then today an even smaller one on the droppings board and a big splotch of poopy yolky stuff. Not cooked looking but I am afraid this means I have (another) hen with peritonitis in the making... I just lost a hen a few weeks ago to what I thought was most likely EYP - I had fiund a aimilar mess on the droppings board maybe six weeks earlier (can't really remember too well) and this BRhgen just dropped dead out of the blue. She was not walking funny or have a lot of swelling beforehand though.... She just had a bare spot on her bottom that I couldn't explain....
Now I fear I am in for another dead chicken soon. I really can't tell which one it is though... they all seem fine, no one droopy or holding wings low or anything. Some have messy bottoms... we had a really wet winter and spring and I am worming them right now. The hens that were closest to the one who died have been looking a bit pale, I thought it might be stress first, but with more messy behinds showing up worms seemed possible. Using Safeguard. 
To top it off, one of them layed an egg off the roost today...
☹️


----------



## eggbert420 (May 11, 2017)

Stephine said:


> So.... I found a tiny egg in the nest box the other day. Then today an even smaller one on the droppings board and a big splotch of poopy yolky stuff. Not cooked looking but I am afraid this means I have (another) hen with peritonitis in the making... I just lost a hen a few weeks ago to what I thought was most likely EYP - I had fiund a aimilar mess on the droppings board maybe six weeks earlier (can't really remember too well) and this BRhgen just dropped dead out of the blue. She was not walking funny or have a lot of swelling beforehand though.... She just had a bare spot on her bottom that I couldn't explain....
> Now I fear I am in for another dead chicken soon. I really can't tell which one it is though... they all seem fine, no one droopy or holding wings low or anything. Some have messy bottoms... we had a really wet winter and spring and I am worming them right now. The hens that were closest to the one who died have been looking a bit pale, I thought it might be stress first, but with more messy behinds showing up worms seemed possible. Using Safeguard.
> To top it off, one of them layed an egg off the roost today...
> ☹️



What are you feeding them?  Are you adding anything to their water?


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 11, 2017)

So sorry to hear this  safeguard is a great wormer
I hope they get better

Do they've have free choice oyster shell?


----------



## Stephine (May 11, 2017)

They get Scratch and Peck grower, plus some mealworms, BOSS and cracked corn for treats in the mornings. Weeds from the garden, occasionally leftover produce and whatever they pick up when they free range. 
I don't usually add anything to their water. 
And they have plenty of oyster shell, free choice. 
The shells are good and strong. One was laying slightly wrinkly eggs right after the BR hen died and I was wondering if it was from the stress of changing flock dynamics. Since all eggs have been looking normal and I had two days last week where each and everyone of my hens layed an egg (I have 12). So this seems to be brand new.


----------



## Stephine (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the virtual hug. It is distressing...
Yes, I hope the safeguard will do the trick - I have done a lot of research on what would be best for us. Seems the hens that looked a bit pale are getting back more color already (we are on day 2). One especially was worrying me with looking sompale but then she was also the one I would always find in the dustbath full of woodash, and releasing clouds of dust whenever she shook...  



DwayneNLiz said:


> So sorry to hear this  safeguard is a great wormer
> I hope they get better
> 
> Do they've have free choice oyster shell?


----------



## eggbert420 (May 11, 2017)

EYP can be treated with antibiotics. Apple Cider Vinegar will help with the messy bottoms. Are you sure they didn't eat some bad table scraps? I'm not suggesting you fed them bad food, I have found old scraps that got kicked under coop bedding and rotted. Until they clear up, I would only feed layer pellets and 3tsp Apple Cider Vinegar per 1 gallon of water.


----------



## Stephine (May 12, 2017)

eggbert420 said:


> EYP can be treated with antibiotics. Apple Cider Vinegar will help with the messy bottoms. Are you sure they didn't eat some bad table scraps? I'm not suggesting you fed them bad food, I have found old scraps that got kicked under coop bedding and rotted. Until they clear up, I would only feed layer pellets and 3tsp Apple Cider Vinegar per 1 gallon of water.


I don't know which hen it is, so I can't single just that one out to treat and I can't give everyone antibiotics... plus as far as I know the antibiotics are just a temporary fix but the underlying issue will remain.
No, they never get table scraps at all. There are probably some leftover wilted greens mixed in the deep litter run somewhere, but if chickens are good with compost piles they should be fine with that.
I can try adding some acv to their water, now that it is cool again.... I don't do it habitually because it can get pretty hot here and then the acidity is detrimental. I have never heard that ACV protects from EYP though...
Sigh...
Edited: Oops, you said for the messy bottoms the ACV. I will try that if the wormer doesn't clear that up. Thanks!


----------



## aart (May 12, 2017)

Stephine said:


> I don't know which hen it is, so I can't single just that one out to treat and I can't give everyone antibiotics... plus as far as I know the antibiotics are just a temporary fix but the underlying issue will remain.
> No, they never get table scraps at all. There are probably some leftover wilted greens mixed in the deep litter run somewhere, but if chickens are good with compost piles they should be fine with that.
> I can try adding some acv to their water, now that it is cool again.... I don't do it habitually because it can get pretty hot here and then the acidity is detrimental. I have never heard that ACV protects from EYP though...
> Sigh...
> Edited: Oops, you said for the messy bottoms the ACV. I will try that if the wormer doesn't clear that up. Thanks!


You could at least cut back to only the bagged feed ration and a small amount of mealworms every few days.


----------



## honeycombchicks (May 12, 2017)

So sad that I need to use this thread! A little more than a week ago, one of our hens started moving slowly, her comb and wattle went very pale, she stopped eating and perching. We took her to the vet, who couldn't find anything wrong with her on exam, but based on age and appearance, hypothesized she was suffering from a reproductive disorder. They said she would probably die shortly. But she is seeming to get better or at least not getting worse. She's eating, free ranging, and roosting, albeit very slowly. Then yesterday, another hen started exhibiting similar symptoms and less than 24 hrs later she passed away. The vet asked us if it's possible the girls got into something that may have poisoned them. We are very careful with storage of anything that could harm them and I couldn't see any way they could have come in contact, but then I remembered our neighbor recently sprayed his property for ticks. I'm assuming he sprayed the perimeter, including the areas on our property line. Could this be what's hurting my flock? We are freaking! What do we do?!


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 12, 2017)

honeycombchicks said:


> So sad that I need to use this thread! A little more than a week ago, one of our hens started moving slowly, her comb and wattle went very pale, she stopped eating and perching. We took her to the vet, who couldn't find anything wrong with her on exam, but based on age and appearance, hypothesized she was suffering from a reproductive disorder. They said she would probably die shortly. But she is seeming to get better or at least not getting worse. She's eating, free ranging, and roosting, albeit very slowly. Then yesterday, another hen started exhibiting similar symptoms and less than 24 hrs later she passed away. The vet asked us if it's possible the girls got into something that may have poisoned them. We are very careful with storage of anything that could harm them and I couldn't see any way they could have come in contact, but then I remembered our neighbor recently sprayed his property for ticks. I'm assuming he sprayed the perimeter, including the areas on our property line. Could this be what's hurting my flock? We are freaking! What do we do?!



Hi @honeycombchicks   I'm sorry to hear about your loss.

Did your vet perform a fecal float and gram stain on a fresh poop sample?  If not, that would be a good idea.
It's so hard to know what's causing your problems.  Does your hen have a swollen/floated abdomen? 

It's possible they may have gotten into something toxic, the only way to know for sure would be to have some testing/necropsy performed. You can ask your vet for assistance or send the body to your state lab if you lose this one.

For now, do the best you can.  Watch to see if she is drinking plenty of fresh water (add some poultry vitamins if you have them).  Offer some extra protein like egg or tuna.   

Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## honeycombchicks (May 13, 2017)

When I took the first sick hen to the vet, she had been quarantined so I was able to provide a fecal sample from her as well as a group sample off the morning dropping boards for the rest. They were all tested and came back clean. They also checked her for fluid in the belly, which they said is a sign of cancer. She had none but had only been symptomatic for 3 days and they said it may just be too early for fluid. She is now eating and drinking normally. Still very pale (picture attached) and moving slowly. But if you really spook her she will run. She just won't move quickly unless you really make her. Also she used to be one of the bossy, almost bully hens in our flock, but now someone is pecking her. I found her hiding behind the woodshed the other day with blood on her comb from a bad peck. The hen we lost went so quickly we didn't have time to have anything tested. We live in CT and UCONN used to provide free necropsy, but they now charge, plus we'd have to get her up there. We are looking into the logistics today.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

honeycombchicks said:


> So sad that I need to use this thread! A little more than a week ago, one of our hens started moving slowly, her comb and wattle went very pale, she stopped eating and perching. We took her to the vet, who couldn't find anything wrong with her on exam, but based on age and appearance, hypothesized she was suffering from a reproductive disorder. They said she would probably die shortly. But she is seeming to get better or at least not getting worse. She's eating, free ranging, and roosting, albeit very slowly. Then yesterday, another hen started exhibiting similar symptoms and less than 24 hrs later she passed away. The vet asked us if it's possible the girls got into something that may have poisoned them. We are very careful with storage of anything that could harm them and I couldn't see any way they could have come in contact, but then I remembered our neighbor recently sprayed his property for ticks. I'm assuming he sprayed the perimeter, including the areas on our property line. Could this be what's hurting my flock? We are freaking! What do we do?!





honeycombchicks said:


> When I took the first sick hen to the vet, she had been quarantined so I was able to provide a fecal sample from her as well as a group sample off the morning dropping boards for the rest. They were all tested and came back clean. They also checked her for fluid in the belly, which they said is a sign of cancer. She had none but had only been symptomatic for 3 days and they said it may just be too early for fluid. She is now eating and drinking normally. Still very pale (picture attached) and moving slowly. But if you really spook her she will run. She just won't move quickly unless you really make her. Also she used to be one of the bossy, almost bully hens in our flock, but now someone is pecking her. I found her hiding behind the woodshed the other day with blood on her comb from a bad peck. The hen we lost went so quickly we didn't have time to have anything tested. We live in CT and UCONN used to provide free necropsy, but they now charge, plus we'd have to get her up there. We are looking into the logistics today.



sorry to hear you lost one, it does sound like she has some sort of reproductive issues
i would try to get a necropsy done, i kow it does have a fee but you may be able to ship the bird to them or somewhere else that does a free necropsy. It is important to do them because if it is something contagious you would want to stop it from spreading in your flock

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/799747/how-to-send-a-bird-for-a-necropsy-pictures


ETA: i would definitely ask your neighbor what they sprayed chickens love to eat ticks and very well may have ingested it, he may have poisoned them accidentally
i would not allow them to free range until after a good rainstorm


----------



## honeycombchicks (May 13, 2017)

Thanks! The one in the photos is Freda, she was the first to fall ill but is not the one who died. She seems to be doing a little better actually. The hen who died was ill for less than 24hrs before she passed. We are expecting a massive rainstorm all weekend. So hopefully if it was the spray, it will be gone by Monday. Thanks for all your advice!!


----------



## Aziara (May 13, 2017)

I only just noticed that we had a temporary site up, otherwise I would have posted yesterday.
A neighbor's dog broke through my fence, and I didn't catch him until I heard the uproar when he grabbed one of my big hens. She got away with a scratch and missing feathers and seems ok. But the little bantam silkie cross that he grabbed first didn't make any noise and I didn't see the dog, so I have no idea how long he was 'playing' with her.
She has a patch of missing skin under her left wing, through which I can see muscle. But more importantly, she can't seem to control her left leg. It is entirely limp, she cannot move it at all. The leg is still warm to the touch, and I can't find a difference between it and the other side (so likely not a break or dislocation).
I put neosporin immediately on the wound, and comfrey ointment since, and I'm already seeing new skin. She is eating and drinking on her own, though I'm keeping her in the house so she doesn't have to go far to reach food and water, and no one can pick at her.
Is this nerve damage or muscle damage? What can I do for her?? She's my sweetest chicken and my daughter's favorite.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

Aziara said:


> I only just noticed that we had a temporary site up, otherwise I would have posted yesterday.
> A neighbor's dog broke through my fence, and I didn't catch him until I heard the uproar when he grabbed one of my big hens. She got away with a scratch and missing feathers and seems ok. But the little bantam silkie cross that he grabbed first didn't make any noise and I didn't see the dog, so I have no idea how long he was 'playing' with her.
> She has a patch of missing skin under her left wing, through which I can see muscle. But more importantly, she can't seem to control her left leg. It is entirely limp, she cannot move it at all. The leg is still warm to the touch, and I can't find a difference between it and the other side (so likely not a break or dislocation).
> I put neosporin immediately on the wound, and comfrey ointment since, and I'm already seeing new skin. She is eating and drinking on her own, though I'm keeping her in the house so she doesn't have to go far to reach food and water, and no one can pick at her.
> Is this nerve damage or muscle damage? What can I do for her?? She's my sweetest chicken and my daughter's favorite.


can you bring her to a vet?
other wise its hard to say what is damaged it may just be too sore to move and the swelling would also be affecting the movement, epsom salt soaks can bring down swelling, reduce pain and help to draw out any infection, otherwise it sounds like you are already doing the right stuff

good luck with her!


----------



## Sukhabardo (May 13, 2017)

Hello All - I am new to this forum as well as the world of owning chickens. We have an issue though.

I bought 15 chicks from a local farm up the road last Sunday. They range between the ages of 2-5 weeks old. The farm I bought them from had been using Corid in the water for the time they were at the farm, she told me I didn't need to add any more Corid to their water when I brought them home.

I give them Purina Organic chicken starter food and started with normal water. I noticed blood spots in the pen on Tuesday night, about three days after I brought them home. The farm told me to add Corid back to the water (1 tsp/gallon of water for 5 days, 1/2 tsp for days 6-10). I started that water combination on Wednesday night. Thursday night, I came home to find one of the chicks dead, another one very sluggish, not eating or drinking. She recommended I try dipping his beak in the Corid water to see if that would help to get him to drink. Unfortunately, he was too far gone and died Friday morning.

The woman from the farm came over to look at them and said they all looked okay like they had been eating (she showed me how to check the breast bone and area surrounding it to gauge if they have been eating). All looked ok from that standpoint. They are mostly very active and drinking water/eating. I noticed another one starting to look more sluggish (I'm probably overly sensitive now), so I dipped her beak a few times and she drank, seemed to perk up throughout the day. I've also cleaned the cage very well, and sterilized the feed and water bottles again. The poops has not showed in any blood in it in the last two days either. It's back to normal.

This morning everyone is looking good as well, but I'm still worried (these are my first chicks). Is there anything else that I can do to help in this situation? I'm continuing the Corid per the recommended guidelines the farm gave me above.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

Sukhabardo said:


> Hello All - I am new to this forum as well as the world of owning chickens. We have an issue though.
> 
> I bought 15 chicks from a local farm up the road last Sunday. They range between the ages of 2-5 weeks old. The farm I bought them from had been using Corid in the water for the time they were at the farm, she told me I didn't need to add any more Corid to their water when I brought them home.
> 
> ...


i dont think you are giving enough corid, but are you using liquid or powder??
see the info below:



> Due to some confusion on dose amounts regarding the powder, I decided to do some research and this is what I have so far. For those of you that use powder Corid, if you have been using 1/2 teaspoon per gallon (~270mg) you haven't been using enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 13, 2017)

DwayneNLiz said:


> i dont think you are giving enough corid, but are you using liquid or powder??



X2 on the Corid dosage.

@Sukhabardo The only other thing that made me think twice - your opening statement you mention you are using water bottle - is this a nipple system?  Did the chicks drink from a nipple system before you got them?  If not, then watch to make sure they are staying hydrated.
Just my thoughts


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 13, 2017)

DwayneNLiz said:


> i dont think you are giving enough corid, but are you using liquid or powder??
> see the info below:





Wyorp Rock said:


> X2 on the Corid dosage.
> 
> @Sukhabardo The only other thing that made me think twice - your opening statement you mention you are using water bottle - is this a nipple system?  Did the chicks drink from a nipple system before you got them?  If not, then watch to make sure they are staying hydrated.
> Just my thoughts



I'd concur with their assessments. I haven't used Corid, but I've used Amprolium. There is a maintenance size dose and there's a couple of strengths of treatment dose, for Amprolium, depending on how bad the coccidi are. The owner would have had them on a maintenance dose. Likely the stress of moving etc allowed the strain of Eimeria (Coccidiosis) they're carrying to flourish, which is when you noticed the blood. Blood can be a sign. The chicks will have to be on a treatment dose for an amount of time until it's cleared up. I just went through this last August.

The particular strain I have doesn't cause any bleeding with the poop...they just looked unthrifty and were dead in an 1-3 hours. There are several strains of Eimeria...not all cause the same symptoms. Having the blood show up is a good indication.


----------

